# Revell Ghost Ship!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Posted over on the Clubhouse.

Remember this kit!

Re-released with a new name and box art:

http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?preadd=action&key=REV386

No glow paint included though.

James (who still has an original one in the box)


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Pretty Cagey way of tying-in to a movie franchise without having to pay any royalties!

- GJS


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The Batman said:


> Pretty Cagey way of tying-in to a movie franchise without having to pay any royalties!


Yeah, I'm surprised Revell didn't do this when the first _Pirates of the Caribbean_ film was such a hit.

I don't have an original, but I do have one from the last re-release (the one with the luminescent paint included). Revell and Revell Germany have released three different "ghost" ships that I'm aware of; this kit, a reissue of their Golden Hind kit with _black_ vacuformed sails, and a simplified "quick build" version with a ship whose hull dimensions were greatly exaggerated, almost cartoonish. All three came with a bottle of luminescent paint, to be dry-brushed onto the completed kit so the kit would glow in the dark after you turned off the lights.

This is a great little kit, although someone looking for an accurate representation of an old sailing vessel should look elsewhere. For those who don't know (and since you can't see it in any of the promotional photos) there's a big skull and crossbones carved into the stern of this ship. Great stuff, and a fun kit! I only wish they'd done a bit of re-tooling so that modelers would have the option of having all of the sails unfurled; I guess I'll have to figure out how to do that myself.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The ad says "Revell is releasing many clasic kits this year...", which might be good news if it means reissues; hopefully it won't only be reissues of old Revell/Monogram kits but also a few old Aurora kits as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know what's fun? Make sails out of one ply of facial tissue, drape them on the ship, then soak them with water. They hang very realistically. Let 'me rip if they want. Great ghost-ship effect.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> The ad says "Revell is releasing many clasic kits this year...", which might be good news if it means reissues; hopefully it won't only be reissues of old Revell/Monogram kits but also a few old Aurora kits as well.


 Far as I remember seeing in the catalog at the hobby shop, it's all old Revell kits from the 60s. The SST, the cutaway 747, the box-scale B-47 ...


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cutaway 747?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Ya know what's fun? Make sails out of one ply of facial tissue, drape them on the ship, then soak them with water. They hang very realistically. Let 'me rip if they want. Great ghost-ship effect.


Great idea! Thanks for the tip John! :thumbsup:



spe130 said:


> Cutaway 747?


Oooh, I had that one when I was a kid. Boy, detailing the ashtrays in all the armrests is a real pain in the you-know-what. :freak:















:wave:


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Peter Pan Pirate Ship?*

From the box illustration and the description of the model's small size, this looks like a reissue of the Disneyland Peter Pan Pirate ship. The model was intended to represent the cartoon-based ship that floated at Disneyland. Since the original-issues Peter Pan ship is a hard item to come by these days, this looks like an inexpensive way to get a builder's model. 
I'll get one to build and put next to my resin Disney Nautilus and Glencoe reissue of the Disney TWA space rocket.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That's exactly what this kit is, docplastic; it was originally released as Peter Pan's Pirate Ship.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

too cool ! just clicked over to MH and ordered one . 
hb


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Now if someone will repop the original "Pirates of the Caribbean" model kits. That would be sooo freakin' cool.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

beck said:


> just clicked over to MH and ordered one.


Not me...I ordered _two_. 




MartinHatfield said:


> Now if someone will repop the original "Pirates of the Caribbean" model kits. That would be sooo freakin' cool.


We can only hope. I may be wrong (and I probably am) but, IIRC, AMT bought those molds when they bought the rest of MPC's stuff, and AMT doesn't seem interested in doing anything but car kits these days. Maybe they'll reconsider if the Hawk/Testors re-issues of the Weird-Ohs, Silly Surfers, and Frantics kits do well. But I'd be willing to bet the "feeding frenzy" over who owns what percentage of the rights to those kits would be so cost prohibitive that we'll never see them reissued.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Ya know what's fun? Make sails out of one ply of facial tissue, drape them on the ship, then soak them with water. They hang very realistically. Let 'me rip if they want. Great ghost-ship effect.


If you soak them in water mixed with Elmer's glue, you get a bit more durable sail.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And if you soak them in Future Floor Polish, you get plastic sails!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> And if you soak them in Future Floor Polish, you get plastic sails!


:lol:

I honestly thought about saying that as well but figured that would be a bit too much.

However, they would hold up better that way and possibly, if soaked thoroughly, take on a transluscent quality that could be used to advantage.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I've actually done it. I made a cakpack for my Lara Croft figure kit by soaking tissue in Fture and hangingn it up to dry. The result was some thin, tough, acrylic-impregnated sheet that I could cut and glue like regular typing paper, and paint with model paints.

See it here, upper right:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/lara5.html

(Warning, if you click the other pages, you'll see naked boobies and crotchshot. It's the "Nude Raider" model)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice boobies.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Far as I remember seeing in the catalog at the hobby shop, it's all old Revell kits from the 60s. The SST, the cutaway 747, the box-scale B-47 ...


Is that the 2-in-1 kit of the proposed Boeing SST that never got beyond the wooden mockup stage? IIRC, the kit was actually two complete models, showing the aircraft in supersonic flight and in landing configuration, mounted on a single stand. With its double-jointed nose, variable-geometry wings, and an abundance of flaps, airbrakes, spoilers, and control surfaces, the plane would have looked like a loose collection of parts when coming in for a landing, but would have been a thing of beauty in flight — that is, if the whole American SST program hadn't been cancelled during the Carter administration.

Or is it another SST kit they're re-releasing?

*This is my 
1000th POST!!​*


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeeeaaa !! Breakout the bubbly !!!
Except it says "1001" ?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That's my TOTAL posts so far! It's a running tally, remember?

And this one makes 1,002!

Maybe you need to stop smoking the dichondra . . .


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

John P said:


> ^I've actually done it. I made a cakpack for my Lara Croft figure kit by soaking tissue in Fture and hangingn it up to dry. The result was some thin, tough, acrylic-impregnated sheet that I could cut and glue like regular typing paper, and paint with model paints.
> 
> See it here, upper right:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/lara5.html
> ...


Gee...hope she wiped!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Is that the 2-in-1 kit of the proposed Boeing SST that never got beyond the wooden mockup stage? IIRC, the kit was actually two complete models, showing the aircraft in supersonic flight and in landing configuration, mounted on a single stand. With its double-jointed nose, variable-geometry wings, and an abundance of flaps, airbrakes, spoilers, and control surfaces, the plane would have looked like a loose collection of parts when coming in for a landing, but would have been a thing of beauty in flight — that is, if the whole American SST program hadn't been cancelled during the Carter administration.
> 
> Or is it another SST kit they're re-releasing?


 Yep, that's the one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

heiki said:


> Gee...hope she wiped!


 Nope. Hence the title, "Never a Moment's Peace."


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I just ordered two of these cool little pirate ships. Hopefully I'l get them in time for the next Pirates of the Carribean flic which opens next week!

Huzz

*Captain Jack Straw: "But you burned all the rum!!"*


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just got mine in today . cool box art and nifty little kit . molded in black . i haven't taken a real close look at all the parts as i'm at work but can say i don't think it's 1/72 scale ( stated on the box ) . seems smaller than that . 
but still a very nice kit to have . :thumbsup: 
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I got 1 from my local Fred Meyers. It does seem smaller than 1/72. I'm almost done with assembly. The model was actually in the Pirates of the Carribean merchandise and not with the models.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beck said:


> just got mine in today . cool box art and nifty little kit . molded in black . i haven't taken a real close look at all the parts as i'm at work but can say i don't think it's 1/72 scale ( stated on the box ) . seems smaller than that .
> but still a very nice kit to have . :thumbsup:
> hb


All the 1/1 scale replica and authentic historic sailing ships I've been on as a tourist have seemed to be more like 85% of the size they should be for someone who's 6'0".


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> All the 1/1 scale replica and authentic historic sailing ships I've been on as a tourist have seemed to be more like 85% of the size they should be for someone who's 6'0".


Yeah, you have to account for the fact that humans, on the average, were much shorter and smaller 300-400 years ago than they are now. My wife and I have seen some actual Civil War uniforms that would be too small to fit your average 13-year-old boy these days. In the days when the average sailor was about 5-1/2 feet tall, Blackbeard standing nearly a foot taller must have been a very imposing figure.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

comparing it side by side with my 1/72 scale Golden Hind it's tiny . 
the cannon are about twice the size on the Hind . 
if it's a replica of the actual movie prop i can see where the difference could be . 
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It's like a caricature of a pirate ship. The more I get assembled, the less realistic it looks. Too bad, but I'm still enjoying the kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Apparently you missed the discussion about this kit being a re-issue of the Peter Pan Pirate Ship--a _cartoon_ pirate ship? 

Actually, IIRC, this kit is based on the pirate ship formerly located in Fantasyland at the Disneyland in Anaheim, California; _that_ ship was based on Captain Hook's ship from _Peter Pan_.

http://www.disneylandpostcards.com/flpirate0a.jpg

Look familiar?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The photo is a nice reference, thanks for that, here's another-

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/gordon.inglis/pirate2.jpg


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Am I right in thinking that the old Aurora Black Falcon Pirate Ship (a two master) could pass for the _Interceptor_, the ship that Captain Jack Sparrow and Will Turner steal from the British in _Pirates of the Carribean - Curse of the Black Pearl_? I have the Smer re-pop of that.

I'll have to watch the movie carefully for painting references.

And my two Carribean Pirate ship models arrived yesterday from Udisco. I only ordered them late on Friday, three business days ago - that is fast shipping!! I haven't opened them yet but the pics on the box suggest that its a pretty good rendition of the ship in F91's picture above.

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here is a build-up of the old Aurora/Smer Black Falcon:

http://www.finescale.com/FSM/CS/forums/629655/ShowPost.aspx

The color selections and tips are okay but the guy admits that he has some work ahead of him to improve his rigging technique.

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Huzz, email me, it's about BSG stuff. I tried to email you but it kicked back.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I just emailed ya.

Huzz


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Actually, IIRC, this kit is based on the pirate ship formerly located in Fantasyland at the Disneyland in Anaheim, California; _that_ ship was based on Captain Hook's ship from _Peter Pan_.
> 
> http://www.disneylandpostcards.com/flpirate0a.jpg
> 
> Look familiar?


And to think that it was also a "Chicken of the Sea " tuna salad restaurant. I spent may lunch hours in the summer of 1969 enjoying their rather fine sandwiches.

Jim


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wow. Ya can't get much scarier than tuna salad!

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, I can imagine it now:

"*ARRRGH,* matey! What be the *BEST* tuna?"

or

"Ahoy, matey! I'll have ye olde Chicken of the Sea tuna salade sandwiche and a bottle of rum!"


----------

